# Atala



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Got this online for $250. Had to get a bike to match the sweet wool jersey I scored for $50.

I'm waiting for delivery, and these are the best photos I've got for now. Looks like maybe an '85 with some Campagnolo stuff on it. Said no scratches or rust.

Once I take delivery I'll get some more detailled photos and hope I didn't get taken.

View attachment 246993


View attachment 246994


View attachment 246995


View attachment 246996


View attachment 246997


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Looks nice! You need this kit as well, though:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

For $250 you didn't get taken.
Unless he spends the money and doesn't send the bike.


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

I think you got taken, the pedals are on backwards!
Seriously, that's very nice bike. good score!


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking forward to your comments once the bike arrives. 
Pedals do look backwards. I didn't know it would thread on?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks like plenty of scratches in those photos...?? You definitely have to get the kbwh posted the photo of. Atala was a great brand back in the day...


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

i got screwed on this one - somewhere along the line the paint and decals got scratched to hell, and the worst is the frame is shot due to a frontal collision that stuffed the frame.

trying to get my money back, is hard here in switzerland, but i'll take this ass to court just to prove my point.

offered him $50 for the parts to try to keep it friendly.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Got the seller to deal and got the bike for $75, which is the value of the parts, if lucky.

Bummer, though, I was looking forward to having another nice bike to ride.

Parts will land on another bike (1980 Gerber) and be sold. A zero sum game but better than smokin crack.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, sorry to hear.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

american psycho said:


> Got this online for $250.
> Said no scratches or rust.





Sorry the bike was bad. When I saw this my reaction was "no way". My first real racing bike was an Atala, columbus SL tubing, circa 1989. great frame, but if you breathed on it the paint chipped and it began to rust. Still have the cool striped jersey though. A bit of trivia: the striped jersey signifies a prison uniform, as the early Atala frames were made in an Italian prison by inmates.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Here's no rust or scratches, and in the first 2 pictures you can see the stress marks in the paint where it was stuffed (actually looks like damage from jumping).

View attachment 247410
View attachment 247411
View attachment 247412
View attachment 247413
View attachment 247414
View attachment 247415


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Sorry the bike was bad. When I saw this my reaction was "no way". My first real racing bike was an Atala, columbus SL tubing, circa 1989. great frame, but if you breathed on it the paint chipped and it began to rust. Still have the cool striped jersey though. A bit of trivia: the striped jersey signifies a prison uniform, as the early Atala frames were made in an Italian prison by inmates.


Interesting. I wish they applied a clear over the decals, those didn't last long left exposed. Mine is still original but getting ugly as the paint is chipped and decals getting beat. The SL tubes didn't get clear either? I didn't pay much for the frame in the day compared to some others. This was helpful on a college student income. I still like mine, it didn't get much road time this year. 



american psycho said:


> Here's no rust or scratches, and in the first 2 pictures you can see the stress marks in the paint where it was stuffed (actually looks like damage from jumping).


Looks stressed but not buckled, strip it and see, that is if you want to go that far.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

You know, you can have that frame straightened pretty easily. it won't even cost much. Course you would be looking at a repaint and then search for decals. Might be fun depending on your idea of fun. I've done it before on a few bikes.


----------

